
How much New Year celebrations cost to the World? - shabirgilkar
Now you would be out of New Year hangover and done with the celebrations! How much New Year celebrations would have cost to the world? And Environment?<p>How it matters and what changes it brought to your life?<p>Would it had been easy for you to live without it?<p>More than to anyone else, I&#x27;m asking these questions to myself.<p>I&#x27;m not against meeting your friends, family, relatives, having a good food together, laughing etc.<p>But fireworks???
======
lsiunsuex
"Now you would be out of New Year hangover"...

Drunk driving causes well more deaths than fireworks accidents. Not saying OP
drove drunk on NYE, but what's wrong with a nice fireworks display on a major
holiday? Comparatively speaking, the various pollution's (smoke, paper, sound)
caused by fireworks displays around the world must be negligible compared to
the risks of drunk driving, waste from paper / plastic products consumed at
parties, etc... I'd be more upset at the needless helium use / waste in
balloons (which is a real problem) than a means of celebration that's been
used for hundreds of years.

